# Which style of karate would you consider most “complete”



## Brandon Miller (Dec 20, 2018)

which style of karate would you consider most complete in regards to all around self defense and realistic application?


----------



## CB Jones (Dec 20, 2018)

There is no secret ingredient


----------



## CB Jones (Dec 20, 2018)

What is important is finding a good instructor, putting in the work, and experience in applying what you learn.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 20, 2018)

What's the best bottle?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 20, 2018)

The one you actually train in. As opposed to just asking the same question different ways.


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 20, 2018)

Bill Mattocks said:


> What's the best bottle?


I’m rather partial to Nikka Coffey Grain Japanese whiskey.  Yummm.....


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 20, 2018)

Bill Mattocks said:


> What's the best bottle?



I'm partial to a 40 year old Taylor Fladgate Port, myself. The 20 year old is good, too, but the 40.... Oh.... my... Ghad!


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 20, 2018)

Dirty Dog said:


> I'm partial to a 40 year old Taylor Fladgate Port, myself. The 20 year old is good, too, but the 40.... Oh.... my... Ghad!


Where might a fellow get such a bottle?  And how much might it set one back?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 20, 2018)

Flying Crane said:


> Where might a fellow get such a bottle?  And how much might it set one back?



There's a shop near me that carries the 20 year old stuff all the time, and can get the 40 if I ask for it. The 40 year old stuff is about $250 a bottle, so you might imagine I don't ask for it very often. The 20 year old is about $50.
I'm also partial to De Amore liqueurs. I think the lemon is my favorite, but the orange is also very good.


----------



## drop bear (Dec 20, 2018)

Kudo probably. Which is sort of karate


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 20, 2018)

Not the contents. Just the bottle. Which one is best?


----------



## JR 137 (Dec 20, 2018)

I really like Otter Creek Stovepipe Porter. They stopped brewing it a while back.

Depending on my mood and if I had to really narrow it down, my favorite bottle would be a toss up between Cooperstown Brewery’s Benchwarmer Porter and Old Slugger Pale Ale, Sierra Nevada’s Porter of Pale Ale. Yeah, I’m mainly a Porter and Pale Ale fan. Don’t care much at all for IPA.

Anchor makes a great Porter too. And a local brewery - Brown’s in Troy, NY makes a great oatmeal stout. I’m not a fan of putting stuff other than malts and hops in beer, but oatmeal in stout is somewhat acceptable overall to me. I’m ok with a flavored beer for about a pint, but I can’t drink any more of it than that.

My father loves his single malt scotch. I can’t drink it.

That reminds me, I’ve got to get him a bottle for Christmas. Any recommendations for a $50-$70-ish bottle? He gives me a hard time when I spend more than that. No Glenfiddich or Macallen.


----------



## CB Jones (Dec 20, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> My father loves his single malt scotch. I can’t drink it.



Good taste


----------



## JR 137 (Dec 20, 2018)

CB Jones said:


> Good taste


Him or me?


----------



## CB Jones (Dec 20, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> Him or me?



Him


----------



## DaveB (Dec 21, 2018)

Brandon Miller said:


> which style of karate would you consider most complete in regards to all around self defense and realistic application?



None of them.

Its more about school than style. Different instructors develop different understandings of the material.


----------



## kitkatninja (Dec 21, 2018)

DaveB said:


> None of them..



I have to disagree...  Ameri-Do-Tae with it's Hurticane and groin stumps, haha



DaveB said:


> Its more about school than style. Different instructors develop different understandings of the material.



I agree...  Take the any art and style with two different instructors and you'll see alot of differences depending on their emphasis...


----------



## Yokozuna514 (Dec 21, 2018)

Dirty Dog said:


> There's a shop near me that carries the 20 year old stuff all the time, and can get the 40 if I ask for it. The 40 year old stuff is about $250 a bottle, so you might imagine I don't ask for it very often. The 20 year old is about $50.
> I'm also partial to De Amore liqueurs. I think the lemon is my favorite, but the orange is also very good.


I'm a big porto fan myself but I am not partial to the tawny's.  To me, the older the tawny the more of the wood (oak barrel) I can taste.   I much prefer the vintage ruby's but they are rather pricey.   Very smooth and characteristically very different from a regular ruby and or LBV.   Vintage ruby's are not everyday porto's for me though (I wish).   Graham's LBV is a porto with good value if you haven't tried it.  It is closer akin to a ruby than a tawny but I wouldn't hesitate to recommend it.


----------



## Christopher Adamchek (Dec 21, 2018)

It will depend alot on the actual school and quality of the instructors 
and many styles in theory are well rounded but they do have some core differences in strengths and weaknesses
Some aspect of some major sub styles of karate

Goju Ryu - focuses on blending hard and soft elements of fighting, trapping hands, hojo undo conditioning, and some weapons work 
Kyokushin - is a hard strong style with a strong fighting spirit and good punches and kicks
Shito Ryu - has many informative katas and typical fast straight forward movements
Shorin Ryu - is the okinawan version of shaoling kung fu 
Shotokan - has great basic techniques, and very solid stances 
Wado Ryu - doesnt focus on hard sparing but rather body movement to avoid many attacks


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 23, 2018)

Christopher Adamchek said:


> Wado Ryu - doesnt focus on hard sparing but rather body movement to avoid many attacks




You'd probably better tell my instructors we don't focus on hard sparring! it might not be 'focus' as much but we certainly spar hard and many times with hard if not full contact.
It is going, always, to depend on instructors, not just style. Wado Ryu also has take downs and many jiujutsu techniques imbedded in it from the founder.


----------



## JR 137 (Dec 23, 2018)

Christopher Adamchek said:


> It will depend alot on the actual school and quality of the instructors
> and many styles in theory are well rounded but they do have some core differences in strengths and weaknesses
> Some aspect of some major sub styles of karate
> 
> ...


Sure, go ahead and sidetrack the conversation by actually trying to seriously answer the original question. That’s how threads get ruined around here.


----------



## hoshin1600 (Dec 23, 2018)

my grandfather was a crown royal fan.  the problem was it would turn that Native American blood in him mean.  my grandmother said that was why they called it fire water.


----------



## dvcochran (Dec 23, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> I really like Otter Creek Stovepipe Porter. They stopped brewing it a while back.
> 
> Depending on my mood and if I had to really narrow it down, my favorite bottle would be a toss up between Cooperstown Brewery’s Benchwarmer Porter and Old Slugger Pale Ale, Sierra Nevada’s Porter of Pale Ale. Yeah, I’m mainly a Porter and Pale Ale fan. Don’t care much at all for IPA.
> 
> ...


I really do like Porter's and Stout's. I it getting harder to find a Stout that hasn't been sullied with coffee, espresso, coco or I even seen one that said sweet & salty. Sacrilege. 
Schlafly Irish Stout is good but hard to find. Lagunitas makes a good Porter which I have only seen out west. Has to be elsewhere though. I heard of a brain splitter called Oskar Blues Ten Fidy I want to try if I can find it.


----------



## JR 137 (Dec 23, 2018)

dvcochran said:


> I really do like Porter's and Stout's. I it getting harder to find a Stout that hasn't been sullied with coffee, espresso, coco or I even seen one that said sweet & salty. Sacrilege.
> Schlafly Irish Stout is good but hard to find. Lagunitas makes a good Porter which I have only seen out west. Has to be elsewhere though. I heard of a brain splitter called Oskar Blues Ten Fidy I want to try if I can find it.


Great point about stouts being messed with. Just give it to me straight. For reference, I’m also a minimalist with condiments on my food. The only thing I’ll put on a steak is a little black pepper and grill marks   I like to taste what I’m eating or drinking, not a bunch of stuff to mask it’s true flavor.


----------



## Kframe (Dec 24, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> I really like Otter Creek Stovepipe Porter. They stopped brewing it a while back.
> 
> Depending on my mood and if I had to really narrow it down, my favorite bottle would be a toss up between Cooperstown Brewery’s Benchwarmer Porter and Old Slugger Pale Ale, Sierra Nevada’s Porter of Pale Ale. Yeah, I’m mainly a Porter and Pale Ale fan. Don’t care much at all for IPA.
> 
> ...


What exactly is a porter any ways? I have had some and it just seamed like another ale to me.  Despite that I am an American, I prefer ales over lagers.


----------



## dvcochran (Dec 24, 2018)

Kframe said:


> What exactly is a porter any ways? I have had some and it just seamed like another ale to me.  Despite that I am an American, I prefer ales over lagers.


The only main *difference* many brewers still agree on is the kind of malt that should be used to brew each type of beer. Porters use malted barley and stouts are primarily made from unmalted roasted barley, which is where the coffee flavor most people associate with *stout* comes from.
From vinepair.com.


----------



## JR 137 (Dec 24, 2018)

Kframe said:


> What exactly is a porter any ways? I have had some and it just seamed like another ale to me.  Despite that I am an American, I prefer ales over lagers.





dvcochran said:


> The only main *difference* many brewers still agree on is the kind of malt that should be used to brew each type of beer. Porters use malted barley and stouts are primarily made from unmalted roasted barley, which is where the coffee flavor most people associate with *stout* comes from.
> From vinepair.com.


The difference between stout and Porter is a pretty blurry line. Here what I look for in a Porter vs a stout...

Porters typically have a less creamy and thick head. They’re typically a little bit lighter in color. They’re typically not as creamy and/or full bodied. Perhaps a touch hoppier, but neither are hoppy on average. No where near a Pale Ale. The differences aren’t very big IMO. 

I’ve had some stouts that I swore should’ve been porters and porters I thought should’ve been stouts. It’s all in the eye of the beholder, or the palate of the drinker. I’m not expert by any means.

The two styles I’ll consistently gravitate to are pale ale and porter. If I go into a brew pub that I’ve never been to, I’ll immediately ask for one of those. Stout will be 3rd.


----------



## JR 137 (Dec 24, 2018)

hoshin1600 said:


> my grandfather was a crown royal fan.  the problem was it would turn that Native American blood in him mean.  my grandmother said that was why they called it fire water.


Crown Royal is one of the few liquors I can drink and enjoy. Maker’s Mark too. A glass of Crown Royal with some ice and just enough Pepsi to change the color makes a great drink in my book. I like Maker’s Mark straight with some ice.


----------



## dvcochran (Dec 25, 2018)

kitkatninja said:


> I have to disagree...  Ameri-Do-Tae with it's Hurticane and groin stumps, haha
> 
> 
> 
> I agree...  Take the any art and style with two different instructors and you'll see alot of differences depending on their emphasis...


Master Ken is just....sad.


----------



## kitkatninja (Dec 25, 2018)

dvcochran said:


> Master Ken is just....sad.



What????


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 25, 2018)

dvcochran said:


> Master Ken is just....sad.



Is satire a foreign concept where you live?


----------



## dvcochran (Dec 25, 2018)

Dirty Dog said:


> Is satire a foreign concept where you live?


No, it just offends somewhat. It is all good though. It does explain that the site is satirical on the about page. There too many people doing that crap and not trying to be funny.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 26, 2018)

dvcochran said:


> No, it just offends somewhat. It is all good though. It does explain that the site is satirical on the about page. There too many people doing that crap and not trying to be funny.



Why on earth does it offend? It's so obviously OTT that it can be nothing but satire.


----------



## dvcochran (Dec 26, 2018)

Tez3 said:


> Why on earth does it offend? It's so obviously OTT that it can be nothing but satire.


Sadly I know of "instructors" who try to sell that crap. It is very funny though.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 27, 2018)

dvcochran said:


> Sadly I know of "instructors" who try to sell that crap. It is very funny though.




To be honest I haven't met any that are like that, some may be over enthusiastic but never to that extent but then there's not the same amount of money to be made in Europe as in the US.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Dec 27, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> My father loves his single malt scotch. I can’t drink it.


Single-malt Scotch isn't just one thing. Even with the cheaper brands, there's a distinct taste difference among them. I've had really nice ones that were smooth and rich, and one (at $160 for the bottle) that tasted like latex exam gloves.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Dec 27, 2018)

dvcochran said:


> I really do like Porter's and Stout's. I it getting harder to find a Stout that hasn't been sullied with coffee, espresso, coco or I even seen one that said sweet & salty. Sacrilege.
> Schlafly Irish Stout is good but hard to find. Lagunitas makes a good Porter which I have only seen out west. Has to be elsewhere though. I heard of a brain splitter called Oskar Blues Ten Fidy I want to try if I can find it.


I'm a bit of a slut with my stouts (as with my whisk(e)y) - I like almost all of them, pure or adulterated.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Dec 27, 2018)

dvcochran said:


> Sadly I know of "instructors" who try to sell that crap. It is very funny though.


They should be the ones who are offensive, not Master Ken. He's making fun of them.


----------



## JR 137 (Dec 27, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> Single-malt Scotch isn't just one thing. Even with the cheaper brands, there's a distinct taste difference among them. I've had really nice ones that were smooth and rich, and one (at $160 for the bottle) that tasted like latex exam gloves.


I’ve tried a ton of them. I had several “scotch tastings” by distributors when I was bartending. I’ve tried whatever gift my father gets on holidays, and someone always gets him a bottle of single malt on his birthday and Christmas.

The only one I could stomach for a full glass (a shot on ice) is Damwhinnie. I’m a beer guy, so I completely understand that there should be something for everyone, you just have to look. But I’ve looked more that I probably should’ve.

I was in Atlantis, Bahamas with a basketball team one year. The head coach took us all out and bought a round of Macallen 25 year old. He paid quite a bit. I felt bad so I really tried. After about 4 sips, he laughed and asked what I really wanted. I had a Sierra Nevada Pale Ale   He took the Macallen and finished it for, not wanting to waste good scotch and all.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Dec 27, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> I’ve tried a ton of them. I had several “scotch tastings” by distributors when I was bartending. I’ve tried whatever gift my father gets on holidays, and someone always gets him a bottle of single malt on his birthday and Christmas.
> 
> The only one I could stomach for a full glass (a shot on ice) is Damwhinnie. I’m a beer guy, so I completely understand that there should be something for everyone, you just have to look. But I’ve looked more that I probably should’ve.
> 
> I was in Atlantis, Bahamas with a basketball team one year. The head coach took us all out and bought a round of Macallen 25 year old. He paid quite a bit. I felt bad so I really tried. After about 4 sips, he laughed and asked what I really wanted. I had a Sierra Nevada Pale Ale   He took the Macallen and finished it for, not wanting to waste good scotch and all.


I suspect some of it comes down to how we actually taste things. There's plenty of evidence that what we actually taste is inconsistent between individuals. To me, there's a commonality in all whisk(e)y, and I tend to like nearly any of them to varying degrees. It could just be that you taste some component in Scotch that I do not. Do you like any whiskey?


----------



## JR 137 (Dec 27, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> I suspect some of it comes down to how we actually taste things. There's plenty of evidence that what we actually taste is inconsistent between individuals. To me, there's a commonality in all whisk(e)y, and I tend to like nearly any of them to varying degrees. It could just be that you taste some component in Scotch that I do not. Do you like any whiskey?


Nope. Just Crown Royal and Maker’s Mark (bourbon). No idea why I like those and can’t drink anything else.

Tequila is worse. It’s got a taste that stays in my throat all nigh and has me gagging. Doesn’t matter if it’s the only drink (meaning one drink) I’ve had all night - there’s a great chance I’ll throw up.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Dec 27, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> Nope. Just Crown Royal and Maker’s Mark (bourbon). No idea why I like those and can’t drink anything else.
> 
> Tequila is worse. It’s got a taste that stays in my throat all nigh and has me gagging. Doesn’t matter if it’s the only drink (meaning one drink) I’ve had all night - there’s a great chance I’ll throw up.


Next time I'm at my mom's, I'll have to try some of my step-dad's Maker's Mark, to see if I can taste what's different. You certainly taste something different in tequila that I don't taste.

This thread is titled "The Physiology of Taste with Whiskey and Whisky", right?


----------



## MetalBoar (Dec 27, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> Nope. Just Crown Royal and Maker’s Mark (bourbon). No idea why I like those and can’t drink anything else.
> 
> Tequila is worse. It’s got a taste that stays in my throat all nigh and has me gagging. Doesn’t matter if it’s the only drink (meaning one drink) I’ve had all night - there’s a great chance I’ll throw up.


Interesting stuff. I like most every American whiskey I've tried but I really don't understand the appeal of Maker's Mark and I don't just mean it's appeal to you, a lot of people really claim to like it. I can drink it but would generally prefer any cheap bourbon out of the well and really _like_ a lot of things that are cheaper. On the other hand, I do like Crown Royal and it's almost the only Canadian whiskey I'll drink at any price. As far as tequila goes, there are some really bad ones out there especially when they flavor it with something else, cut it with grain alcohol to keep the price down or add caramel coloring to make it look like an aged tequila. A good, true 100% agave tequila with no adulterants is something I can really enjoy.

We both agree about the Sierra Nevada, it's very hard to beat as a good all around go to beer. When I was in college my aunt owned a cabin up near Lake Tahoe which is only ~100 miles from the Sierra Nevada brewery as the crow flies. There was a really great pizza place right on the lake that had Sierra Nevada on tap, and I've got to say, it's even better draught. I miss visiting my cousins, sitting by the lake with really good pizza and a pitcher of Sierra Nevada, those were good times!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 27, 2018)

Scotch - no.
Bourbon - yes.  Jack Daniels is a favorite.  Like some local beer-barrel type bourbons also.
Beer - Guinness, Leinenkugel, Negra Modelo, San Miguel.  A few local beers, mostly stouts.
Wine - no.
Gin - whatever rotgut I happen to find.
Vodka - same as gin.
Tequila - no.

I don't do fancy.  Like my martial arts, I would rather block and punch and go home.  No 540 spins, no high-flying whatever, no knee over toe holds, no suplexes.  Just hit and git.  Same with my beer.  These days I'm a three beer man anyway.  Drink one, spill one, give one away.


----------



## dvcochran (Dec 27, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> They should be the ones who are offensive, not Master Ken. He's making fun of them.


I would not go so far as to say I was deeply offended. Just caught me off guard. Knee jerk reaction I suppose.


----------



## dvcochran (Dec 27, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> I'm a bit of a slut with my stouts (as with my whisk(e)y) - I like almost all of them, pure or adulterated.


I do like a stout. Just don't need all the added flavors to enjoy them. No head and thick. Yum.


----------



## dvcochran (Dec 27, 2018)

Tez3 said:


> To be honest I haven't met any that are like that, some may be over enthusiastic but never to that extent but then there's not the same amount of money to be made in Europe as in the US.


I am surprised. It sounds like you have a lot more dojo/dojangs there.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 31, 2018)

dvcochran said:


> I am surprised. It sounds like you have a lot more dojo/dojangs there.




Like a lot of sports and activities here, most martial arts are amateur and not for profit. The childcare laws mean that while we have children's classes they aren't child care, so there's not the money to be made in the same way as the US style martial arts schools,


----------



## dvcochran (Dec 31, 2018)

Tez3 said:


> Like a lot of sports and activities here, most martial arts are amateur and not for profit. The childcare laws mean that while we have children's classes they aren't child care, so there's not the money to be made in the same way as the US style martial arts schools,


Yes, I had a hard time with schools that offer after school programs for a while. If they are truly teaching their craft, and at the same time offering a service that helps parents it is hard for me to find fault. Frankly, it is a brilliant marketing plan. But it is still hard for this old fart to fully get on board with that kind of program.


----------



## JR 137 (Dec 31, 2018)

dvcochran said:


> Yes, I had a hard time with schools that offer after school programs for a while. If they are truly teaching their craft, and at the same time offering a service that helps parents it is hard for me to find fault. Frankly, it is a brilliant marketing plan. But it is still hard for this old fart to fully get on board with that kind of program.


People wouldn’t criticize them nearly as much if they actually taught martial arts. At least MAists on places like this wouldn’t criticize as much.

There’s one 3 blocks from my work. Several of my current and former students go/went there (I’m a school teacher, not MA teacher). I checked it out one day, and here’s what I saw...

A bunch of Range Rovers outside (they’re not the practical UK version, they’re the $100k version that never see a “Range”). “TKD moms” in their high-end fashionable yoga clothes holding their Starbucks coffee in one hand and their bag with their chihuahua in it in the other hand, talking about how great their kid is and “your kid’s coming along too.”

4 classes going on simultaneously on the same floor, each one lead by a high school sophomore/junior at best. One black belt walking laps around the floor, but talking to the crowd of moms far more than anyone else. 

The noise was like that sound coming from a playground at recess.

And I wouldn’t call anything I saw very “martial.”

They pick the kids up from school, let them play in the playground out back (yes, they actually have one), do homework in a designated room, then “TKD it up” before it’s time for mommy to get them. 

I guess there’s far worse places to be between school and when their parents are done at work. Although honestly, I didn’t see many people there who looked like they were just getting out of work, unless work is yoga and chihuahua grooming.


----------



## _Simon_ (Dec 31, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> A bunch of Range Rovers outside (they’re not the practical UK version, they’re the $100k version that never see a “Range”). “TKD moms” in their high-end fashionable yoga clothes holding their Starbucks coffee in one hand and their bag with their chihuahua in it in the other hand, talking about how great their kid is and “your kid’s coming along too.”



Hahahahahaha, laughed at this, know exactly what you mean XD


----------



## Buka (Dec 31, 2018)

I drink Rolling Rock beer, either Gray Goose vodka or Costco’ s Kirkland vodka, and some red wine at times.

I never drank anything until I was in my fifties. Finally I realize why all my friends were always in a good mood.


----------



## dvcochran (Dec 31, 2018)

Buka said:


> I drink Rolling Rock beer, either Gray Goose vodka or Costco’ s Kirkland vodka, and some red wine at times.
> 
> I never drank anything until I was in my fifties. Finally I realize why all my friends were always in a good mood.


Not a fan of Rolling Rock but you are singing my song with the Gray Goose. Never heard of the Kirkland vodka. I earlier did a toast with red wine. Not my flavor.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Dec 31, 2018)

Buka said:


> I drink Rolling Rock beer, either Gray Goose vodka or Costco’ s Kirkland vodka, and some red wine at times.
> 
> I never drank anything until I was in my fifties. Finally I realize why all my friends were always in a good mood.


I once had a doctor suggest increasing my red wine intake, to improve my good cholesterol. Best prescription I ever had.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 1, 2019)

JR 137 said:


> They pick the kids up from school, let them play in the playground out back (yes, they actually have one), do homework in a designated room, then “TKD it up” before it’s time for mommy to get them.




We have before and after school clubs here which are regulated and the staff qualified to look after children, they are registered and inspected as well. Sports clubs are exempt because they must be just sport coaching and are time limited, no more than two hour classes. (If one goes down the childcare route it's going to be a huge effort getting it up to standard.) They can't pick them up from school etc. just coach whatever the club does, no playing, no homework etc. Here all child minders and those who look after children including nannies have to register with Ofsted.  Registration requirements - Childminders and childcare providers: register with Ofsted - Guidance - GOV.UK


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 1, 2019)

Tez3 said:


> We have before and after school clubs here which are regulated and the staff qualified to look after children, they are registered and inspected as well. Sports clubs are exempt because they must be just sport coaching and are time limited, no more than two hour classes. (If one goes down the childcare route it's going to be a huge effort getting it up to standard.) They can't pick them up from school etc. just coach whatever the club does, no playing, no homework etc. Here all child minders and those who look after children including nannies have to register with Ofsted.  Registration requirements - Childminders and childcare providers: register with Ofsted - Guidance - GOV.UK


The childcare areas aren't as tightly regulated here. I don't know for sure, but I don't think even actual childcare centers - those advertising as such - are regulated as tightly.


----------



## JR 137 (Jan 1, 2019)

gpseymour said:


> The childcare areas aren't as tightly regulated here. I don't know for sure, but I don't think even actual childcare centers - those advertising as such - are regulated as tightly.


I know a few people who run childcare out of their homes. Not babysitting a few kids, but actual daycare and after school care. There’s quite a bit of regulation. And inspection. 

But then again, I’m in New York State. We LOVE to regulate everything. Everyone wants to regulate the hell out of everything and everyone. Yet somehow, no one wants to be told what to do.

I’m not sure if the after school TKD places sidestep the regulations somehow or not.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 1, 2019)

JR 137 said:


> I know a few people who run childcare out of their homes. Not babysitting a few kids, but actual daycare and after school care. There’s quite a bit of regulation. And inspection.
> 
> But then again, I’m in New York State. We LOVE to regulate everything. Everyone wants to regulate the hell out of everything and everyone. Yet somehow, no one wants to be told what to do.
> 
> I’m not sure if the after school TKD places sidestep the regulations somehow or not.


You guys even have different insurance regulations from literally every other state. When I was in insurance, we had to use different carriers and products for NY.

So maybe it is more heavily regulated there. Or maybe I just don't know how much regulation there is. I do know that around here the after-school MA programs seem to be subject to little or no regulation. It might vary based on what they do (my old school just has classes at that time, no pick-up, play room, etc.).


----------



## JR 137 (Jan 1, 2019)

A trick a friend of mine does to save money on buying premium vodka vs more average stuff:

He pours it through a Brita pitcher/filter. Seriously.

I thought it was kind of ghetto, but the realized this is pretty much exactly what the distillers do. I’m pretty sure they filter their vodka through charcoal/carbon whatever is in those things. Pouring it through a Brita pitcher isn’t any different.

And no, he’s not using $5/gallon vodka and getting Gray Goose results. He’s getting Gray Goose-like results pouring Smirnoff through it once or twice. I’m not vodka connoisseur, but an a/b test is definitely easy to taste the difference without doubt. 

He pours it through the pitcher once or twice and funnels it back into the bottle. It’s his “one glass of wine every night.”


----------



## JR 137 (Jan 1, 2019)

gpseymour said:


> You guys even have different insurance regulations from literally every other state. When I was in insurance, we had to use different carriers and products for NY.
> 
> So maybe it is more heavily regulated there. Or maybe I just don't know how much regulation there is. I do know that around here the after-school MA programs seem to be subject to little or no regulation. It might vary based on what they do (my old school just has classes at that time, no pick-up, play room, etc.).


We have different everything. And everything gets regulated beyond all recognition. And by people who don’t know anything about what they’re regulating. Examples could be considered political, so I’ll stay away from them.

As far as the place I mentioned, I don’t see how they don’t fall under daycare regulations if they’re not. I’d love to inquire formally,  if I have no horse in that race. And it could make them look at EVERYONE in MA. God knows we need more regulations. 

And people wonder why the taxes are so high here vs places like you live. People who’ve grown up and stayed here their entire lives don’t realize how bad it is compared to elsewhere.


----------



## dvcochran (Jan 1, 2019)

gpseymour said:


> The childcare areas aren't as tightly regulated here. I don't know for sure, but I don't think even actual childcare centers - those advertising as such - are regulated as tightly.



Actually, there are quite a few. Here is a link to the basic TN regulations. 
State and Territory Profile | Early Childhood Training and Technical Assistance System


----------



## Kframe (Jan 1, 2019)

dvcochran said:


> The only main *difference* many brewers still agree on is the kind of malt that should be used to brew each type of beer. Porters use malted barley and stouts are primarily made from unmalted roasted barley, which is where the coffee flavor most people associate with *stout* comes from.
> From vinepair.com.


I have only dabbled in home brewing but I thought beer making required all the grain to be malted? How does one make it with un malted grain?


----------



## Kframe (Jan 1, 2019)

JR 137 said:


> The difference between stout and Porter is a pretty blurry line. Here what I look for in a Porter vs a stout...
> 
> Porters typically have a less creamy and thick head. They’re typically a little bit lighter in color. They’re typically not as creamy and/or full bodied. Perhaps a touch hoppier, but neither are hoppy on average. No where near a Pale Ale. The differences aren’t very big IMO.
> 
> ...


My issue with Pale Ale is I get tired of everything tasting like pine trees.  I never understood why IPA is so popular. It amazes me that people enjoy drinking a pine forest.


----------



## dvcochran (Jan 1, 2019)

Kframe said:


> I have only dabbled in home brewing but I thought beer making required all the grain to be malted? How does one make it with un malted grain?


I do not know the brewing processes very well. Vinepair.com is a very informative site so they may be able to answer your question.


----------



## dvcochran (Jan 1, 2019)

Kframe said:


> My issue with Pale Ale is I get tired of everything tasting like pine trees.  I never understood why IPA is so popular. It amazes me that people enjoy drinking a pine forest.


IPA's, and APA's for that matter are just nasty to me.


----------



## dvcochran (Jan 1, 2019)

JR 137 said:


> Crown Royal is one of the few liquors I can drink and enjoy. Maker’s Mark too. A glass of Crown Royal with some ice and just enough Pepsi to change the color makes a great drink in my book. I like Maker’s Mark straight with some ice.


I got very, very sick on Jack Daniels one time. Since then I cannot even bear the smell of whiskey or most bourbons. "If it is clear have no fear".


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 1, 2019)

Kframe said:


> My issue with Pale Ale is I get tired of everything tasting like pine trees.  I never understood why IPA is so popular. It amazes me that people enjoy drinking a pine forest.




IPA is a cheap beer designed to be sent from the UK to the colonies, notably, obviously, India, it isn't real beer. If people are making/drinking it thinking it's a real beer then no wonder they are disappointed.


----------



## dvcochran (Jan 1, 2019)

Tez3 said:


> IPA is a cheap beer designed to be sent from the UK to the colonies, notably, obviously, India, it isn't real beer. If people are making/drinking it thinking it's a real beer then no wonder they are disappointed.


Good to know. Probably why the brewing are selling it as a premium beer.


----------



## JR 137 (Jan 1, 2019)

Kframe said:


> My issue with Pale Ale is I get tired of everything tasting like pine trees.  I never understood why IPA is so popular. It amazes me that people enjoy drinking a pine forest.


I’ve never had a pale ale nor IPA that tasted like a pine forest. Everyone’s palate is different though.

As @Tez3 was saying, IPA stands for India Pale Ale. As I learned it, it was initially brewed in the UK to be shipped to UK soldiers abroad, most notably India. It had a higher alcohol and hop (the stuff that makes beer “bitter”) content than the norm so the beer would taste fresher/last longer before spoiling when it got to the troops. Refrigeration and speedy delivery wasn’t what it’s like now.

I personally don’t like them. Too bitter/overly hopped for me. I’ve had one or two a long time ago that we’re ok, but nothing special to me. IPAs today have gotten totally out of control IMO. They push the alcohol and hop content to levels that are just absurd. I think a lot of it is guys thinking they’re tough or something by drinking and proving their manhood. Kinda like me being an idiot and wanting to show everyone I could drink Bacardi 151 straight. I surprisingly never overdid that one, but just drinking it straight was so stupid. It tasted awful and chicks weren’t impressed. But I guess I had some street cred from it when I was 19.

IPA seems like the same thing, only older guys thinks they’re cool with it. Some people genuinely like it, but not nearly as many as are drinking it IMO.

Edit - it sounds like you’ve been drinking Rouge’s ales. Absolutely horrible IMO. Everything they brew is hopped beyond recognition.


----------



## JR 137 (Jan 1, 2019)

Tez3 said:


> IPA is a cheap beer designed to be sent from the UK to the colonies, notably, obviously, India, it isn't real beer. If people are making/drinking it thinking it's a real beer then no wonder they are disappointed.





dvcochran said:


> Good to know. Probably why the brewing are selling it as a premium beer.


Russian Imperial Stout was allegedly started the same way. High alcohol content and extra everything. 

And absolutely disgusting.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 1, 2019)

dvcochran said:


> IPA's, and APA's for that matter are just nasty to me.


I don't think I've had an APA. IPA is among my least favorite beers, but I'm okay with it if I'm eating spicy food, for some reason. Maybe it tastes better when my taste buds are numbed.


----------



## MetalBoar (Jan 1, 2019)

At least here in the Pacific Northwest (American craft brewed) IPA's have been the standard for ~20 years. At first, I thought they were kind of interesting and a nice departure from bland macro-brew if you wanted a nice, light-ish, crisp beer. At that time Sierra Nevada was considered to be an extremely hoppy beer and the IPA of 20 years ago was only slightly hoppier than that. Now they're off the charts with hops, frequently more than 3x more IBU's than they used to be - you literally can taste nothing else in a some of them. My standard response to bar tenders when they recommend an IPA now is to say, "Look, IPA's are way over done and even if 7/8 of your taps weren't dedicated to IPA's they all taste like nothing but hops anyway. Please tell your distributor that it's time for something new."


----------



## Kframe (Jan 1, 2019)

Tez3 said:


> IPA is a cheap beer designed to be sent from the UK to the colonies, notably, obviously, India, it isn't real beer. If people are making/drinking it thinking it's a real beer then no wonder they are disappointed.


Well it is the fastest growing beer style here at least to a few of the beer snob sites I read. Still, it is nasty.  I have been wanting to get monk beer since I had trappiest ale.  I know that Trappists are not the only monk orders making beer so this should be fun.


----------



## Kframe (Jan 1, 2019)

JR 137 said:


> I’ve never had a pale ale nor IPA that tasted like a pine forest. Everyone’s palate is different though.
> 
> As @Tez3 was saying, IPA stands for India Pale Ale. As I learned it, it was initially brewed in the UK to be shipped to UK soldiers abroad, most notably India. It had a higher alcohol and hop (the stuff that makes beer “bitter”) content than the norm so the beer would taste fresher/last longer before spoiling when it got to the troops. Refrigeration and speedy delivery wasn’t what it’s like now.
> 
> ...



I don't remember the first one I tried, but I had IPA from Sierra Nevada and both of them tasted like a mix of pine forest and grapefruit. It was a chore to get through.


----------



## dvcochran (Jan 1, 2019)

Kframe said:


> I don't remember the first one I tried, but I had IPA from Sierra Nevada and both of them tasted like a mix of pine forest and grapefruit. It was a chore to get through.


Man, I had a fruity beer, especially grapefruit.


----------



## JR 137 (Jan 1, 2019)

Kframe said:


> I don't remember the first one I tried, but I had IPA from Sierra Nevada and both of them tasted like a mix of pine forest and grapefruit. It was a chore to get through.


Sierra Nevada’s Torpedo IPA. I love Seirra Nevada Pale Ale, and I can’t stand the Torpedo. It’s actually more mellow than many other IPAs I’ve had, but it’s still just bad to me.

If you’ve never tried Rogue, definitely don’t start now. Their least hopped beer is so much worse than Torpedo. I had one that was “dry hopped” meaning they put extra hops in the bottle after brewing it. Last Rogue beer I ever had and will ever have.

The Rogue Dead Guy Ale has a really cool bottle that just shouts “Buy Me!” to me. Don’t fall for it


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 2, 2019)

Kframe said:


> I don't remember the first one I tried, but I had IPA from Sierra Nevada and both of them tasted like a mix of pine forest and grapefruit. It was a chore to get through.


I taste the grapefruit thing in all of them. I had one recently (still have one in the fridge, I think) from Magic Hat that wasn't too bad.


----------



## Kframe (Jan 2, 2019)

JR 137 said:


> Sierra Nevada’s Torpedo IPA. I love Seirra Nevada Pale Ale, and I can’t stand the Torpedo. It’s actually more mellow than many other IPAs I’ve had, but it’s still just bad to me.
> 
> If you’ve never tried Rogue, definitely don’t start now. Their least hopped beer is so much worse than Torpedo. I had one that was “dry hopped” meaning they put extra hops in the bottle after brewing it. Last Rogue beer I ever had and will ever have.
> 
> The Rogue Dead Guy Ale has a really cool bottle that just shouts “Buy Me!” to me. Don’t fall for it


So what is the difference between pale ale and IPA, I never understood that.


----------



## CB Jones (Jan 2, 2019)

Kframe said:


> So what is the difference between pale ale and IPA, I never understood that.



Pale ale is a broader category

IPA's are a specific type of pale ale that is "hoppier"


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jan 10, 2019)

Brandon Miller said:


> which style of karate would you consider most complete in regards to all around self defense and realistic application?


All of them, and none of them.


----------



## Gaucho (Jul 4, 2019)

Christopher Adamchek said:


> It will depend alot on the actual school and quality of the instructors
> and many styles in theory are well rounded but they do have some core differences in strengths and weaknesses
> Some aspect of some major sub styles of karate
> 
> ...



Thanks to Christopher for a reply which was helpful and respectful, and not just a slap across the face.


----------



## Brandon Miller (Jul 5, 2019)

I stopped Karate and do Sambo now. Learned real quick how brutal and effective it is not only for sport but for the streets as well. Not one session has bored me yet, everyday I learn a crazy amazing technique. Never looked back since Sambo and don’t plan to either. I’m doing Sambo/ Combat Sambo/ no Kurtka freestyle Sambo. So basically everything. I’m gonna cross train with pure Judo later down the road during my sambo journey just to improve my sambo. Finally found my martial art and my path. Fortunately for me I found a USA Sambo school that’s affiliated with the U.S. Sambo team. I got lucky.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jul 5, 2019)

Gaucho said:


> Thanks to Christopher for a reply which was helpful and respectful, and not just a slap across the face.


So, you consider the other serious answers about style not being important to be "just a slap across the face"?


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jul 5, 2019)

Brandon Miller said:


> I stopped Karate and do Sambo now. Learned real quick how brutal and effective it is not only for sport but for the streets as well. Not one session has bored me yet, everyday I learn a crazy amazing technique. Never looked back since Sambo and don’t plan to either. I’m doing Sambo/ Combat Sambo/ no Kurtka freestyle Sambo. So basically everything. I’m gonna cross train with pure Judo later down the road during my sambo journey just to improve my sambo. Finally found my martial art and my path. Fortunately for me I found a USA Sambo school that’s affiliated with the U.S. Sambo team. I got lucky.


Sounds like you found a great fit! Have fun with it.


----------



## Brandon Miller (Jul 5, 2019)

gpseymour said:


> Sounds like you found a great fit! Have fun with it.


Thank you I really appreciate it.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jul 5, 2019)

Brandon Miller said:


> I stopped Karate and do Sambo now. Learned real quick how brutal and effective it is not only for sport but for the streets as well. Not one session has bored me yet, everyday I learn a crazy amazing technique. Never looked back since Sambo and don’t plan to either. I’m doing Sambo/ Combat Sambo/ no Kurtka freestyle Sambo. So basically everything. I’m gonna cross train with pure Judo later down the road during my sambo journey just to improve my sambo. Finally found my martial art and my path. Fortunately for me I found a USA Sambo school that’s affiliated with the U.S. Sambo team. I got lucky.


Glad you tried it out and liked it, definitely a good fit for your goals. You could also probably aim for the pan am sambo or similar, if you're looking for competition.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jul 5, 2019)

This seems as good a thread as any to ask-I'm considering brewing/making my own mead. Anyone have any experience with it, and any advice of things i should do (or things i should be aware of to avoid) during the process?


----------



## Buka (Jul 6, 2019)

To the original question posed by the OP...."_Which style of Karate would you consider "most complete"_.

Damned if I know. Sure as hell isn't American Karate. We constantly adapt trying to keep up. 
It ain't easy, I'll tell you that.


----------



## Brandon Miller (Jul 6, 2019)

kempodisciple said:


> Glad you tried it out and liked it, definitely a good fit for your goals. You could also probably aim for the pan am sambo or similar, if you're looking for competition.


we have a local Southwest Regional Sambo championships In February in the city where I live my gym helps host it. Then in the early spring I’m aiming for the United States National Sambo Championships next year. I plan on competing in no gi submission grappling tourneys as well like naga etc. might even dabble with mma again I’m currently 1-0. I will aim for international competition depending on how I do nationally first. But one thing I love about Sambo is that it’s adaptable to most martial arts and various competition rulesets so I’m able to compete in multiple different types of events. Since I’m doing combat sambo and stroking at my gym I can get into mma again and compete. Sambo is pretty badass. Waiting for my sexy all red sambo uniform and boots to arrive from Russia. Pretty pumped to say the least. I have a Judo gi mizuno brand so there is no excuse for me not to pick up Judo along side sambo to improve my sambo and overall grappling game as a whole. But I’m focusing on what I’m doing for awhile prob a couple years before I even start dabbling with a separate Judo journey. Don’t want to take on too much too soon.


----------



## Jaeimseu (Jul 6, 2019)

Brandon Miller said:


> Since I’m doing combat sambo and stroking at my gym I can get into mma again and compete. Sambo is pretty badass. Waiting for my sexy all red sambo uniform and boots to arrive from Russia. Pretty pumped to say the least.



What kind of sambo school should we be looking for if we also want to stroke in sexy red uniforms? [emoji12]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brandon Miller (Jul 6, 2019)

Jaeimseu said:


> What kind of sambo school should we be looking for if we also want to stroke in sexy red uniforms? [emoji12]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sambo clubs with happy endings


----------



## Gaucho (Jul 7, 2019)

IMO, any self defence system should be capable of being used without going to the ground.  In mugging situations or other situation featuring two or more attackers, grappling only works if the 2nd and 3rd muggers agree to all get down on the ground and grapple with you at the same time.  Otherwise they might be inclined to kick you hard in the kidneys or back of the head whilst you throttle their other buddy.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jul 7, 2019)

Gaucho said:


> IMO, any self defence system should be capable of being used without going to the ground.  In mugging situations or other situation featuring two or more attackers, grappling only works if the 2nd and 3rd muggers agree to all get down on the ground and grapple with you at the same time.  Otherwise they might be inclined to kick you hard in the kidneys or back of the head whilst you throttle their other buddy.


This is a common complaint about things like BJJ, but I think it's over-stated in two ways. Firstly, it ignores the fact that half of BJJ training (literally) is about keeping someone from controlling you on the ground, which should improve your odds of being able to stand back up and NOT be stuck on the ground dealing with one or more people, if you choose.

Secondly, I don't think multiple attacker situations are as common as the argument suggests. Yes, they happen, and most SD training doesn't do a great job of teaching you how to deal with that (as a separate thing). Any good fighting skill improves the odds somewhat.

EDIT: Just to clarify, I agree a SD system should include a significant amount of stand-up work.


----------



## Brandon Miller (Jul 8, 2019)

Gaucho said:


> IMO, any self defence system should be capable of being used without going to the ground.  In mugging situations or other situation featuring two or more attackers, grappling only works if the 2nd and 3rd muggers agree to all get down on the ground and grapple with you at the same time.  Otherwise they might be inclined to kick you hard in the kidneys or back of the head whilst you throttle their other buddy.


I have trained in a bunch of stuff prior to my Sambo training. Kyokushin, Brown belt in TKD, boxed amateurs and did Amatuer mma, competed in various no gi tourneys, trained with and have been smashed by world class wrestlers, been in some wild street fights. Out of my experiences and what I have trained I personally feel and pick Sambo to save my *** in the street or in any wild situation where self defense is a must.


----------



## drop bear (Jul 8, 2019)

Gaucho said:


> IMO, any self defence system should be capable of being used without going to the ground.  In mugging situations or other situation featuring two or more attackers, grappling only works if the 2nd and 3rd muggers agree to all get down on the ground and grapple with you at the same time.  Otherwise they might be inclined to kick you hard in the kidneys or back of the head whilst you throttle their other buddy.



Striking only works if muggers agree to attack you one at a time as well. 

Otherwise you still get whacked in the back of the head. 

There are elements that work against multiples. One of them having enough cardio to brawl while doing three times the work of the guys you are fighting.

Ironically you don't see people lining up to gain that skill very often in self defense classes. 

"Today we are going to learn how to defend multiple attackers by doing hill sprints"


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jul 8, 2019)

drop bear said:


> Striking only works if muggers agree to attack you one at a time as well.
> 
> Otherwise you still get whacked in the back of the head.
> 
> ...


Learning to control distance and angles helps, too. Another one of those things that good MMA/boxing/kickboxing training includes that gets overlooked by those talking down sport training.


----------



## Brandon Miller (Jul 9, 2019)

drop bear said:


> Striking only works if muggers agree to attack you one at a time as well.
> 
> Otherwise you still get whacked in the back of the head.
> 
> ...


I agree with you. Being successful versus multiple attackers truly relies on cardio and ability to do more work than your attackers. I don’t think there is a special art or recipe for defeating multiple people. Just cardio and activeness while using the skills you know.


----------



## Brandon Miller (Jul 9, 2019)

gpseymour said:


> Learning to control distance and angles helps, too. Another one of those things that good MMA/boxing/kickboxing training includes that gets overlooked by those talking down sport training.


Absolutely. Sport fighting training definitely gives you an upper hand against someone on the street who isn’t trained plain and simple. Defeating multiple attackers in my opinion relies on the individual person not a particular art. Being athletic having great cardio, constantly moving, simply being more active than your aggressors. Using whatever skill you know and pray for a positive outcome.


----------



## Gaucho (Jul 11, 2019)

I would add that a multiple attack - or any attack which you perceive as extremely dangerous and/or life threatening - narrows your options as to what you throw at the attackers.  If a "fight," you probably have limits to your methods, but if you think that you and/or spouse is/are in great physical peril, you may be forced into commando-in-a-war zone mode.


----------



## Deleted member 34973 (Aug 9, 2019)

A system of old school Karate would be your best bet. Pre point tournament preferably.

It should have 3 qualifying aspects in their training regiment. 

1) Striking
2) enter for takedowns
3) grappling, (both standing and ground)

Unfortunately, you do not see this in many Karate styles, in this day and age.


----------



## TSDTexan (Aug 27, 2019)

Brandon Miller said:


> which style of karate would you consider most complete in regards to all around self defense and realistic application?



Machida Karate. Brewed in Brazil from Japanese Shotokan, and Brazilian JJ..  tested in the Professional fighting arenas and is very well rounded.


----------



## Rusty B (Nov 18, 2019)

I think that, in reality, you're always going to get diplomatic answers to this question - which is why you have to do your own research.  Most martial arts that have both striking and grappling are going to be found outside of karate, but there are karate dojos that incorporate some rudimentary training in grappling arts.


----------



## vince1 (Dec 17, 2019)

I have to agree with Rusty B. I have studied a variety of martial arts over the years (30 plus years) and find all arts to be beneficial. Find one that suits your current needs but you may find another one in the years to come that may interest you as well. I am by nature a curious person and sometimes like to participate in another martial art. Be open  minded and do not limit yourself.


----------



## drop bear (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## dvcochran (Dec 20, 2019)

drop bear said:


>


White is quick with the right leg spin. Almost landed the wheel. The spin side was plenty fast enough, just off a little with the timing.


----------



## _Simon_ (Dec 20, 2019)

drop bear said:


>


Yeah Kudo is insane.. a more tame clip from some I've seen but it's full on the stuff they do


----------



## Luminouschrome (Dec 25, 2019)

Kudo.


----------



## Christopher Adamchek (Dec 25, 2019)

Hi everyone 

Its been a bit since i checked in on this thread and there are ALOT of comments now, so forgive me if this has been addressed already.  I know its been addressed differences in schools and organizations throughout a style BUT have we addressed whether we should be considering major vs minor substyles of karate? as many minor substyles hybridize with other arts ?

Karate was originally meant to be an original MMA and as branches in styles were created the focused on thing s, and new minor substyles combine with other arts to "fill" the "gaps" they felt their karate had


----------



## Gyuki (Mar 7, 2022)

dvcochran said:


> I would not go so far as to say I was deeply offended. Just caught me off guard. Knee jerk reaction I suppose.


Late to the party but nevertheless... 

Master Ken's work is of great value to indeed be a comedic relief as well as exposing those fake martial arts teachers and frauds.  It is important that the general population has an idea of what a martial arts conman look like or act. It has since then devolved into even more comedic content with various guests.

He is a serious martial artist and truly plays a role as Master Ken. I would invite you to watch the movie Paper Tiger where he plays a different role. You may not see him at first but when you will recognise him it will be simply uncanny. Great movie with various martial artists from many paths


----------



## SgtBarnes (Mar 7, 2022)

Dirty Dog said:


> There's a shop near me that carries the 20 year old stuff all the time, and can get the 40 if I ask for it. The 40 year old stuff is about $250 a bottle, so you might imagine I don't ask for it very often. The 20 year old is about $50.
> I'm also partial to De Amore liqueurs. I think the lemon is my favorite, but the orange is also very good.


Ah..this is the Scottish side to you but liqueurs are for Girlie's.


----------



## SgtBarnes (Mar 7, 2022)

Brandon Miller said:


> which style of karate would you consider most complete in regards to all around self defense and realistic application?


Probably shotokan or goju ryu.  I'll go with goju ryu as shotokan really is very sport oriented but it's direct.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 7, 2022)

SgtBarnes said:


> Ah..this is the Scottish side to you but liqueurs are for Girlie's.


It doesn't take a Scot to like whisky. And liquers are for anyone who likes them.


----------



## SgtBarnes (Mar 7, 2022)

Gerry Seymour said:


> It doesn't take a Scot to like whisky. And liquers are for anyone who likes them.


What do you drink?
Milkshakes?😄


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 7, 2022)

SgtBarnes said:


> What do you drink?
> Milkshakes?😄


Um....how did any of this become a contest about what people drink?

But if you think "do you drink milkshakes" is some kind of insult...............  😂  😂  😂  😂


----------



## SgtBarnes (Mar 7, 2022)

Gerry Seymour said:


> Um....how did any of this become a contest about what people drink?
> 
> But if you think "do you drink milkshakes" is some kind of insult...............  😂  😂  😂  😂


It was a joke 😎


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 7, 2022)

SgtBarnes said:


> Ah..this is the Scottish side to you but liqueurs are for Girlie's.


You don't approve of Gran Marnier?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 7, 2022)

SgtBarnes said:


> It was a joke 😎


No. Jokes are funny.


----------



## SgtBarnes (Mar 7, 2022)

Dirty Dog said:


> No. Jokes are funny.


Sometimes the penny don't drop.


----------



## flip1sba (May 30, 2022)

Tough question! Isshin-Ryu for example has weapons kata.


----------



## Steve (May 31, 2022)

Scotch - Yes, but if I'm drinking scotch, my preference is an Islay scotch with lots of peat and smoke. 
Bourbon - Yes. Some nice local offerings, but I also enjoy Gentleman Jack.  I don't care for Knob Creek.
Beer - Yes.  I like most different beers, but like Bill, I am good for 1... maybe 1 1/2.  I like stouts and porters, but I do not care for imperial stouts (too strong and astringent for me), and I'm very, very tired of the IPA "hoppier the better" fad.  I do like a nice German lager.  Also, a nice bock or doppelbock is an excellent beer to have with a good steak.
Wine - Yes, though I don't know a lot.  I like a nice Cabernet with a meal, but that's about it.  I tend to buy wines in the $10 per bottle range, and feel like anything more expensive than that is lost on me. 
Gin - My wife likes gin, so we usually have some on hand.  Her favorite is Hendricks, but we have a local distillery that makes great gin and also...
Aquavit - probably my favorite spirit. 
Vodka - Not generally, though if I drink it I usually have Gray Goose, Tino's or a local vodka from Soft Tail made from apples.
Tequila - no.

Oh, regarding karate, no comment.


----------



## drop bear (Jun 2, 2022)

SgtBarnes said:


> What do you drink?
> Milkshakes?😄



Batman drinks milk. And kicks butt.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Jun 2, 2022)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Not the contents. Just the bottle. Which one is best?


The dusty one in the back with the label peeled off.


----------



## drop bear (Jun 3, 2022)

A video on machida karate and how they have decided to adapt it.


----------



## isshinryuronin (Jun 3, 2022)

drop bear said:


> A video on machida karate and how they have decided to adapt it.


Lyoto Machida was one of my favorite early UFC fighters, however...

The host (and to some extent, even Machida - we all have bias based on our experience) laid a false premise - defining "traditional" karate as Shotokan-like:  Square, rigid, low stances, exaggerated movements.  This is a narrow slice of the karate pie and seemingly shows a lack of understanding karate's development.   

From what the video shows, the way Machida "adapted" karate is simply travelling further back in time, before Shotokan, to the principles of its Okinawan roots :  Shorter movements, higher and shallower stances, use of circular techniques, offensive guard. 

Now, for MMA, some true adapting had to occur to handle things like certain grappling techniques and submission attempts which are prevalent in that sport.  But in regards to the stand-up striking Machida showed, by and large he simply rediscovered the way karate used to be (and still is in some Okinawan style schools).

"Traditional" is a term that is time and place dependent, its meaning needing to be qualified in order to be accurate in whatever context it is used.


----------



## GojuTommy (Oct 23, 2022)

The replies here are why so many people get so exasperated with karate. Lol

Likely Kudo if you count it.
Otherwise I’d say goju ryu, but I might be biased.


----------

